# visit a city photo site



## disjoerd (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello,

We thrive to create the world's largest database with pictures of milestones and views of every city in the world. To accomplish this, we need your help!

http://www.visitacity.net

Send in your best pictures which can be of your home town, a city you like or of a place you have visited during a holiday. Basically, the only criterium of the photo is that the location has to be somewhere on this planet.  

Thanks

Sjoerd


----------



## htkchen (Aug 5, 2004)

Great idea, I just submitted a pic of my hometown. I hope to see it up .


----------

